# Our new pet mouse, Dave.



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

I just wanted to share a photo of our newest pet mouse, Dave (named after a friend of mine).

He's a Fuzzy Tri Color buck, and right now spends most of his time in my pocket!! I don't breed for Tri Color, and normally, I don't like it, but I saw this little guy and fell in love! I had to have him! And he's such a cuddle bug, who could resist!

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=2306996&l=e7e43d6125&id=1538833089


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Very cute!

Here's a tip for posting facebook pictures onto this forum:

Scroll your mouse over the picture. Right click. Highlight and select "Copy Image Location." Then, in your new thread on this forum, push CTRL + V, and that should paste the image URL (and not the link URL). Enclose the URL with [img*]URLgoeshere[/img*] without the asterisks and that should post the actual picture itself.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Cute


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Here's the real reason I'm in love with him:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=2307001&l=4963e2cbc2&id=1538833089

He's onwy this "" big!


----------



## WolfWhisper (Mar 2, 2010)

Ack..it's the itty bitty!


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

"Is there a mouse in that cage?"


----------



## WolfWhisper (Mar 2, 2010)

But he's cute as a button..can I call him Button?


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Awh - Sweet widdy critter !


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

We meet again . . . _Dave . . ._


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

LOL @ Rhasputin. He said to tell you hi!


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

How old is he? Hes super tiny. :lol: He is quite adorable, though.


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Oh gosh, I have no idea how old he is. I never asked. I just wanted him because he was so tiny and cute, and could not resist. I didn't bother getting any information, since he's just a pet (not to be bred from).


----------



## StellaLuna (Jun 22, 2010)

Dave is adorable! My little sister loves the fuzzies and hairless. I'd get one for her, but unfortunately no breeders near us!


----------

